# ASUS Maximus V Formula/ThunderFX Intel LGA 1155



## cadaveca (Jul 20, 2012)

The ASUS Maximus V Formula is the logic evolution of the Maximum V Gene, providing a bigger form factor, new features and a USB based sound card. We take a close look at this new board, which comes at a hefty $380.

*Show full review*


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 24, 2012)

360$ is just unfortunate for a board like this... :\


----------



## SIGSEGV (Aug 24, 2012)

hmm, my board is not good enough through this review. 
thanks for the review


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 24, 2012)

Wow! Board seems undone. I hope some bios updates fix these issues.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 24, 2012)

Id rather just get the normal formula and save the $100


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 24, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Id rather just get the normal formula and save the $100



Not me.


What's funny is that I swear I saw this board on sale @ $339. I think it should be $329.


----------



## dumo (Aug 24, 2012)

This board clocked BBSE the best


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 24, 2012)

What BIOS version did you use, Dumo?


That's great info, BTW. I've been using the Gene to clock mems, maybe I'll get an Extreme to do that with instead.


----------



## Steven B (Aug 24, 2012)

hey did your memory OC recovery work? 

My favorite part about the M5E is the memory profiles.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 25, 2012)

Steven B said:


> hey did your memory OC recovery work?
> 
> My favorite part about the M5E is the memory profiles.



Cannot say I needed to use it? stuff jsut worked liek I wanted, mostly, didn't have muc hfailed boots, really, actually, honestly, not a single one.


----------



## dumo (Aug 25, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> What BIOS version did you use, Dumo?


M5F bios 0094

Testing mem 

BBSE







Hynix


----------



## rewarder (Aug 25, 2012)

@cadaveca
Finally a reviewer that came to the same conclusion like I did in my review. Something related to performance really isn't ok with this board. It simply lacks behind and with a board this expensive there absolutely shouldn't be issues like this. I was even harder on the rating at the end I gave it 3.5 out of 5 stars, simply because there are quite a few boards out there that are better and more consistent but not excellent.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 25, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Wow! Board seems undone. I hope some bios updates fix these issues.



thats always the case with Asus, but I think they had to rush since it would appear that AsRock was on the ball with launch of their OC series


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 25, 2012)

dumo said:


> M5F bios 0094




Ah, Shammy Betas.







rewarder said:


> @cadaveca
> Finally a reviewer that came to the same conclusion like I did in my review. Something related to performance really isn't ok with this board. It simply lacks behind and with a board this expensive there absolutely shouldn't be issues like this. I was even harder on the rating at the end I gave it 3.5 out of 5 stars, simply because there are quite a few boards out there that are better and more consistent but not excellent.



I'm, just honest, and the numbers don't lie. IN the end, the numbers are lower than others, but really not that bad, and might help clock furuther, too, so there is also that to consider. THe board IS perfectly stable, so that's my main focus, of course. stability problems woudl have led to a much lower score from me, but I saw none.


----------



## dumo (Aug 26, 2012)

@Cadaveca... Did you test stability/oc with 4X all mem. slots?


----------



## rewarder (Aug 26, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I'm, just honest, and the numbers don't lie. IN the end, the numbers are lower than others, but really not that bad, and might help clock furuther, too, so there is also that to consider. THe board IS perfectly stable, so that's my main focus, of course. stability problems woudl have led to a much lower score from me, but I saw none.



The weird thing is that with the Maximus V Extreme you get that performance level one expects from a hight-end board. I really don't see why ASUS wasn't able to deliver it with the MVF. 

In the past few years I haven't come across a board that wasn't stable. So in my ponit of view stability is almost out of the equation, since every board is stable. Of course if it shouldn't be, than that is a killer criterion and that would lead to as seriously bad rating.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 26, 2012)

rewarder said:


> In the past few years I haven't come across a board that wasn't stable. So in my ponit of view stability is almost out of the equation, since every board is stable. Of course if it shouldn't be, than that is a killer criterion and that would lead to as seriously bad rating.



Well, you know, I do tend to spend a fair bit of time with products tat aren't launched yet, and stability there can be questionable, specifically if I happen to be using the wrong memory. The memory options that ASUS offers go a long way toward ensuring such things aren't really an issue.



@ Dumo, yeah, I tried hynix 2133 up to 2400 and the Corsair sticks, of course, not much to say there...


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 28, 2012)

Great review again Dave....
A little disappointing with Asus this time around. Mabey I expected to much so moves on..

Thanks for saving me the cash for something else


----------



## GreenMazinger (Aug 29, 2012)

Great review, as usual 

Since you stuck this into a CM 690 do you think it will fit into a Corsair 500R or a C70 without messing with the SATA cables?


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 29, 2012)

GreenMazinger said:


> Great review, as usual
> 
> Since you stuck this into a CM 690 do you think it will fit into a Corsair 500R or a C70 without messing with the SATA cables?



I do not see much issue, especially since those cases feature better cable management. My CM690 is the original version that's like 5 years old.


----------



## erocker (Aug 29, 2012)

GreenMazinger said:


> Great review, as usual
> 
> Since you stuck this into a CM 690 do you think it will fit into a Corsair 500R or a C70 without messing with the SATA cables?



No problem in a 500R.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Feb 16, 2013)

@Dave - Do you know if performance has improved with bios updates? I am looking to get this board as the extreme would probably be overkill for myself. I'm looking to go for a 3770k, SLI 680 setup (or maybe even a Titan )  and will simply be using an x60 Kraken for CPU cooling. Also, any suggestions regarding a fast 16gb RAM kit would be very much appreciated with regards this board. Thanks 

@erocker - Having owned the board for a while and running the same cpu as I'm looking to get, how have you found it and would you recommend it for the setup I mentioned. Also I see you are running windows 8, any DPC latency issues with this setup as I have heard that mentioned alot recently with regards windows 8 and certain configs? Thanks


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 16, 2013)

...PACMAN... said:


> @Dave - Do you know if performance has improved with bios updates? I am looking to get this board as the extreme would probably be overkill for myself. I'm looking to go for a 3770k, SLI 680 setup (or maybe even a Titan )  and will simply be using an x60 Kraken for CPU cooling. Also, any suggestions regarding a fast 16gb RAM kit would be very much appreciated with regards this board. Thanks
> 
> @erocker - Having owned the board for a while and running the same cpu as I'm looking to get, how have you found it and would you recommend it for the setup I mentioned. Also I see you are running windows 8, any DPC latency issues with this setup as I have heard that mentioned alot recently with regards windows 8 and certain configs? Thanks



Pacman, Not to crap on an Asus thread, I wouild entertain the Gigabyte Z77-UD7. I reviewed almost every Z77 board and if your gonna fork cash for the Asus, Look at the UD7. Great board. It is the one I kept for my personal daily rig. I did like the Maximus though too but just have a fancy for the giga...


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 16, 2013)

...PACMAN... said:


> @Dave - Do you know if performance has improved with bios updates? I am looking to get this board as the extreme would probably be overkill for myself. I'm looking to go for a 3770k, SLI 680 setup (or maybe even a Titan ) and will simply be using an x60 Kraken for CPU cooling. Also, any suggestions regarding a fast 16gb RAM kit would be very much appreciated with regards this board. Thanks



Performance rarely improves with BIOS updates. The kit I used in the review is a good choice, but I also have a memory set I reviewed that will go live soon that makes a good combo with this board, also in color.


As to Windows8, I test all boards with Windows8 as part of my regular routine. There is an issue with the Windows8 BIOSes on this board, and overclocking. Really though, I have found this problem is found on all Z77-based boards, but not X79. I use Windows8 daily on my X79 rig with an ASUS board with no problems at all. 

Windows8 and overclocking on Z77 can cause BIOS corruption, to the point that multiplier and voltage changes can be made in BIOS, but never actually hold. If pushed a bit more, this will completely render the board useless for overclocking, since no changes in BIOS have any effect.

Of course, flashing the BIOS to an older version, and then flashing back can sometimes fix this, but not always. ASUS is aware of the issue, has replicated it(Shamino posted on XS he's got it now), and is working on a fix, if possible. This same fix would then roll into the other ASUS Z77 boards, and maybe to other brands as well.


I do not believe that ASUS is at fault for this issue, and it's more Windows8 and Intel's most recent MEI, but I am not sure 100% what the real problem is...I just know I can make it happen on any Z77 board, with nearly any config. It might be related to how Windows8 has hybrid hibernate mode that allows for fast resume.


So, to avoid this problem, when overclock testing, use BIOSes prior to 0906, find your stable clock, and then you can update to newer BIOSes if needed.


I have to say, too, that it is not the board crashing that causes the issue.. for me, I use a VGA crash to get the BIOS corruption. And I also got the same BIOS corruption on the Gigabyte Z77X-UP7 that DrDeathX here mentioned. I reviewed this ASUS board back in July, and there were no issues..the problems began with a BIOS update that came out in late August, and has persisted since.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Feb 16, 2013)

Thats great information Dave and I really appreciate your detailed response. No BS, just the facts. Might I add what a bizarre issue that is and kudos for heads up oh wise one 

Thanks again and at this point I'm thinking it may be worth going that extra mile and getting the extreme, I'm kind of a sucker for that RoG design but also Asus in general. I looked at the board that  drdeathx suggested and it looks like a great performer but I want this build to keep me happy for a fair while so I'm also aiming for pleasing aesthetics.


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 16, 2013)

...PACMAN... said:


> Thats great information Dave and I really appreciate your detailed response. No BS, just the facts. Might I add what a bizarre issue that is and kudos for heads up oh wise one
> 
> Thanks again and at this point I'm thinking it may be worth going that extra mile and getting the extreme, I'm kind of a sucker for that RoG design but also Asus in general. I looked at the board that  drdeathx suggested and it looks like a great performer but I want this build to keep me happy for a fair while so I'm also aiming for pleasing aesthetics.



Both boards are great but IMO, Asus takes bios adjustments to far on the platform...... GL with the maximus!


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 16, 2013)

...PACMAN... said:


> Thats great information Dave and I really appreciate your detailed response. No BS, just the facts. Might I add what a bizarre issue that is and kudos for heads up oh wise one
> 
> Thanks again and at this point I'm thinking it may be worth going that extra mile and getting the extreme, I'm kind of a sucker for that RoG design but also Asus in general. I looked at the board that  drdeathx suggested and it looks like a great performer but I want this build to keep me happy for a fair while so I'm also aiming for pleasing aesthetics.



The BIOS problem doesn't change my opinion of the board at all, either. It's a great board, it's just the platform itself has this issue that if you are aware of it, is not really an issue. We've been spoiled for some time with some pretty incredibly bullet-proof BIOSes for some time on the Intel side, so it's about time they have some issues like this.

What makes it important, though, to me, is that I can make this "corruption" happen just at stock. Which means it can happen to any Windows8 user, not just those overclocking. It's really suck to have normal users with bad VGAs end up with corrupt BIOSes on the their boards, but that is totally possible here.


----------



## erocker (Feb 16, 2013)

I've been using bios 804 with Windows 8 and it's fine. No issues... and I'm not about to try a newer bios.


----------

